

The Tech Brands You Can Trust - epo
http://www.pcworld.com/article/211074/the_tech_brands_you_can_trust.html

======
epo
Self selected respondents so a balance between fanboys and those with an axe
to grind. That said, first and last in laptops matches my experience.

